# Apple Cidar Vinegar before every meal



## djk80 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm referencing this article :::
Nelson Vergel’s Top 10 Tricks for Fat Loss

"been shown to improve glucose tolerance and insulin response. Better glucose tolerance and lower insulin resistance can make it easier to lose fat."


Has anyone tried this or knows how actual beneficial it is?? I just tried it....wow lol its kinda harsh


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2011)

Not sure why it has to be apple cider vinegar - any vinegar will do this. Helps with satiety, too. How about you just have a few pickles before your meal?


----------



## djk80 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah not sure but have you tried it yeesh almost wanted to throw up.........


----------



## Chubby (Aug 19, 2011)

Doesn't acid from ACV destroy the nutrients of foods?


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Doesn't acid from ACV destroy the nutrients of foods?



News to me.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 19, 2011)

Love me some pickles!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2011)

Apple Cider Vinegar Uses, Benefits, Claims



> Weight Loss . For thousands of years, vinegar has been used for weight loss. White vinegar (and perhaps other types) might help people feel full. A 2005 study of 12 people found that those who ate a piece of bread along with small amounts of white vinegar felt fuller and more satisfied than those who just ate the bread.


----------



## djk80 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to try mixing it with water or juice........Ive been taking teaspoons of pure apple cidar vinegar and I think it makes me feel more full because its so disgusting it almost upsets my stomach

Eating pickles wouldnt they be really high in sodium?


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2011)

You could also just dress a green salad with vinegar and try that.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Not sure why it has to be apple cider vinegar - any vinegar will do this. Helps with satiety, too. How about you just have a few pickles before your meal?



Pickles for me.  And Italian dressing.


----------



## dsl (Aug 21, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Doesn't acid from ACV destroy the nutrients of foods?




It really shouldn't. Vinegar is acetic acid. And a very dilute concentration at that. Stomach acid has a pH around 1-ish and vinegar is around 3. So stomach acid is about 100 times more acidic. They don't really "destroy" the nutrients so much as break down the large chunks of food into a liquid called chyme. Besides stomach acid seems to work for our bodies so I would think a little extra vinegar would be ok as well.


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2011)

what about balsamic vinager? thats nice on salad?..


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

how about just using it to as merinade for chicken breast?


----------



## oden (Aug 21, 2011)

study up on braggs appel cider vinager its magic -so many benafits it would take all day to cover them! I use it all the time


----------



## Linda Albert (Aug 22, 2011)

salad


----------



## jimm (Aug 22, 2011)

Linda Albert said:


> salad


 

great post!


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 22, 2011)

Apple Cider Vinegar is great! I take it like "shot" like Tequila, 2 tbsp or 15 ml in a small glass, and bottom up! Sometimes I add a tbsp of olive oil to the Vingar if I need more fat...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2011)

jimm said:


> great post!



I gave her a positive for that post.


----------



## jimm (Aug 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I gave her a positive for that post.


 

lol you did aswell you helmet..


----------



## Tomn (Aug 23, 2011)

when i hear vinegar i always think salad.. havent tried apple cider vinegar


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickles with your sandwiches and lunch, throw the apple cider vinegar on salads.


----------

